# My body betrays me



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

My wife slept with her young male coworker a few months ago, he came after her big time, 7 year itch for her, no love, just pure physical chemistry

We talked t(e whole thing out, he’s out of the picture, I’ve forgive her completely 

but…..now that we’re back to “normal” I have powerful fantasies wondering every detail of their encounters. I’m wildly turned on, knowing he was with her in every way possible, he’s in my head, I imagine every juicy bit of fun they had. I dare not ask her for details, and I’m hesitant to admit how excited I am going down on her knowing he was there a few months ago,.,,,,

i almost enjoy that she was a bad girl, dirty, unprotected intimacy. The pain of the affair is gone, and I’m ashamed to admit my thoughts now wildly excite me. I’d love to role play the whole thing together


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like a form of PTSD. I would suggest seeking professional counselling.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Get professional help.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

You need help, otherwise you'll end up as a pathetic cuckold when you just can't help it anymore, abd ask her to do it again, but this time you watching 

Get a grip because that's no what a normal man would feel. Just the fact that you didn't dumped your cheating wife after you found out, reeks of lack of self respect and dignity, and it shows.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sounds fairly normal to me for this scenario, but the question becomes how you deal with it going forward. Can it be a positive thing, or will it morph into a negative thing? I'd definitely not say it's abnormal or unusual; in fact, from what I've read and seen, it _can_ be normal and an aphrodisiac. Of course, you _can't_ let her know that there's any positive aspect of her betrayal, but perhaps if you can get her to share her experiences, you can _use _them to help repair your relationship. _Opportunity_, instead of problem.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> You need help, otherwise you'll end up as a pathetic cuckold when you just can't help it anymore, abd ask her to do it again, but this time you watching
> 
> Get a grip because that's no what a normal man would feel. Just the fact that you didn't dumped your cheating wife after you found out, reeks of lack of self respect and dignity, and it shows.


If he gets off on being a cuckold I'm not sure how that lacks self respect. He's doing what we all do, pursuing what gets us off. Whatever that may be. And good for him for admitting it. I think there's a lot more guys like him out there that don't.

I would take a risk and be honest with your wife about your feelings. She might be turned off and lose respect for you or she might not. But life is too short to not go for what you want. Maybe she could even start seeing the younger guy again occasionally and including you in on the details.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Brian from Columbus said:


> i almost enjoy that she was a bad girl, dirty, unprotected intimacy.


 there is two or 3 different topics in this one 
first was the 7 year itch which you seem to have got over,so I will not say more on that 
then there was the cheating if you say you have got over that I except that from you ,
the third the I almost enjoy the bad girl ,side of her 
you are not the first man to say this here most get run out of here after an explosion of posters telling him that he is sick or needs a kick up the ass

this is a side of hot wife or is it Hotwife where the wife dates a man or men with her husbands full knowledge,
part of this is what Some call Cuckolding there are many different types of cuckolds , from some that just want to talk about his wifes dirty bad side 
to the cuckolds that like to be humiliated by the wife or by the wife and her bull


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

gaius said:


> he gets off on being a cuckold I'm not sure how that lacks self respect.


Just because I'm a theft it doesn't mean the police will look at it as , "oh that's what ge is so all is good.
Just because I'd like to be humiliated in public doesn't mean that I don't love myself. 

Just because, I think of watching my wife being ****ed by other dudes doesn't mean that I lack self respect. 

Dude, FFS, all that is nothing but excuses to an aberration, to something that is not normal behavior from a biological and social stand. If it were we wouldn't be here talking about it. 

Of course it is lack of self respect and much more to get off on thoughts of watching your woman being ****ed by others. That's beyond self respect, that's an utter failure as a man.

We can justify it all we want with crap like oh, ge loves to be a cuckold, therefore he doesn't lack self respect. 
That's Baloney you know.


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

Have you spoken with your wife about how you are feeling? If so, what was her response?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

Brian from Columbus said:


> i get “hit on” by men and it makes my wife incredibly turned on. I have had attention from me. All my life. Colleen says “that’s soooo hot”, so I allow it to happen, be flirted with, guys buy me drinks, even be touched a little, with my wife sitting nearby. It’s like I’m the hotwife and she gets off watching me squirm. It is kinda fun fun and naughty because of how extremely it excites my wife





Brian from Columbus said:


> My wife has a super libido too. She’s an exhibitionist for our repairmen, lawn service, ups guy. I’m open minded and pleasure her very often , but she finds our “routine” vanilla
> 
> We finally added some spice by making love, once a month, with our friends Ken and Joyce watching it all. no swapping. No swinging. Just an appreciative couple seeing, hearing, our lovemaking up close. It wildly excites my wife





Brian from Columbus said:


> no threesome, but she was obviously wildly aroused after giving our young contractor guys a long look at her bare body,


I just had a look at some of your past posts , 
IS it you or your wife that gets turned on by the idea of contractors seeing her nude ? 
If she likes to see you getting hit on by other men , chances are she might like to see you have sex with her bull ,
seems many cuckolds like to clean up after the other guys 

It could be your thing but what I can't understand is the name of this topic 
*My body betrays me*
how does your body betray you , 
I must say you seem to have gotten over the cheating very fast 
many here would love to know how you did it


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He didn't get over the betrayal. His PTSD shows this.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

My guess is that your choice of title should have been ... "My Mind Betrays Me"! 

I think your wife might just have a thing for younger men now, so beware that despite what she says, this might only be the beginning of a string of cougar behaviors on her part.

If you want this sexual lifestyle with her because it excites you, go for it and encourage her. If not, it's time to consider asking her for a divorce.


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

gaius said:


> I would take a risk and be honest with your wife about your feelings. She might be turned off and lose respect for you or she might not.


She’d have to have respect in the first place. She has none, hence the cheating and lying.


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

My husband liked humiliating me as the tramp, the ***** for instance. It was never about the man being with me, it was about being able to treat me like property and a s**t he felt I was. 

You sure it’s not about that?


----------



## Brian from Columbus (Dec 9, 2020)

Bulfrog1987 said:


> My husband liked humiliating me as the tramp, the *** for instance. It was never about the man being with me, it was about being able to treat me like property and a s**t he felt I was.
> 
> You sure it’s not about that?


my issue is I have a submissive streak. My wife learned a couple intimate secrets early in our marriage and explores those when we’re alone. In short, I love rubbing her feet, and she knows I’m extremely ticklish. So with just her bare feet and fingernails, she has gotten me to verbalize my deepest fantasies, and perform a few of them immediately after we make love (When I’m least in the mood). It’s not about humiliation, it’s more about mutual enjoyment and pushing past boundaries, keeping erotic promises the moment lovemaking climaxes


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

gaius said:


> If he gets off on being a cuckold I'm not sure how that lacks self respect. He's doing what we all do, pursuing what gets us off. Whatever that may be. And good for him for admitting it. I think there's a lot more guys like him out there that don't.
> 
> I would take a risk and be honest with your wife about your feelings. She might be turned off and lose respect for you or she might not. But life is too short to not go for what you want. Maybe she could even start seeing the younger guy again occasionally and including you in on the details.


1. There’s no dignity or self-respect in being a cuckold. 
2. If he goes down that path, 99.9% likelihood his wife will lose all remaining respect for him, whatever respect she may still have after she betrayed him and he immediately took her back.

But by all means OP, if that’s your thing, and you don’t mind being a man that no one respects (not your wife, not other men, not other women), then go for it.

Or you could do as others have suggested get some serious professional help, quickly. That’s probably your best option.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DudeInProgress said:


> Or you could do as others have suggested get some serious professional help, quickly. That’s probably your best option.



Sorry, but I don't think he will. OP is enjoying this too much.


----------



## Arkansas (Jan 30, 2020)

Brian from Columbus said:


> My wife slept with her young male coworker a few months ago, he came after her big time, 7 year itch for her, no love, just pure physical chemistry
> 
> We talked t(e whole thing out, he’s out of the picture, I’ve forgive her completely
> 
> ...




IMO men should be be protective of their wives, almost in a possessive way ... that she broke all vows and committed adultery and you're fantasizing about it ?

nasty man ... nasty


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

Arkansas said:


> IMO men should be be protective of their wives, almost in a possessive way ... that she broke all vows and committed adultery and you're fantasizing about it ?
> 
> nasty man ... nasty


I would agree with this. My husband was more possessive, than protective of me yet, there was no attempt on his part to be a spouse or partner to me in anyway. It definitely drove me away and I had an affair. Terrible idea. Now he wasn’t ready to let go me after the affair but he also wasn’t ready to forgive me either. 

On the other side, a perspective of the wife who had the affair, if my husband had come at me with fantasy of me having the affair, or the guy or any other guy for that matter, that would freak me out. 

So, this is a Pandora’s box that should probably remain sealed.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> 1. There’s no dignity or self-respect in being a cuckold.
> 2. If he goes down that path, 99.9% likelihood his wife will lose all remaining respect for him, whatever respect she may still have after she betrayed him and he immediately took her back.
> 
> But by all means OP, if that’s your thing, and you don’t mind being a man that no one respects (not your wife, not other men, not other women), then go for it.
> ...


As surprising as it is there are actually couples where the guy is a willing cuckold and they stay together. I would like to think as a man if that's what turned me on I'd be brave enough to be open, honest and pursue it. And not really care what a bunch of other guys thought. That's what having self respect as man really means. Letting other men define what's acceptable for you and what isn't, not so much.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

gaius said:


> That's what having self respect as man really means. Letting other men define what's acceptable for you and what isn't, not so much.


The idiocy of today's men that have forgotten their biological imperative is one of the key ingredients on the pussified behavior of so many males in the western world. As a man your biological imperative is to instinctively act to prevent your mate from having sex with another male. Reason why? the avoidance of having to spend your time in life raising another man's child, and not passing on your own genes (which is the ultimate aim). This biological imperative has since the beginning of time been stablished culturally in all societies around this world, even before one group of people began interacting with another group of people.

Now, although males in most of today's societies don't need to worry too much about raising another man's child unbeknown to them due to the medical progresses, which makes females able to not get pregnant with their lover's child, still it happens all the time. Those men wired to accept their woman mating with another male, are supposed by natural selection to be duds, males that are not supposed to pass on their genes and should be avoided, just like humans instinctively avoid procreating with a person that has mental illness because you don't want to chance passing those kind of genes to your progeny. It is a natural selection rejection. It's the reason why "normal" humans reject procreation with an individual that doesn't present the fittest genes to pass on the the next generation.

So, your argument that that's what self respect means is utterly wrong and it seems that you are in the group of humans that have forgotten what it means to be a man, and why to procreate: the continuation of the species by passing on the best suited genes to survive in their environment. We don't worry too much about it in our western world, but in societies were life is still hash, all the biological imperatives still stand; but proud, superior westerners look upon those societies as "primitives". I bet you that in those "primitive" societies, there are not as many crazies as we have in our western world. Take a wild guess why that is?


----------



## LeGenDary_Man (Sep 25, 2013)

gaius said:


> As surprising as it is there are actually couples where the guy is a willing cuckold and they stay together. I would like to think as a man if that's what turned me on I'd be brave enough to be open, honest and pursue it. And not really care what a bunch of other guys thought. That's what having self respect as man really means. Letting other men define what's acceptable for you and what isn't, not so much.


Those women have no incentive to jump ship. They don't mind a cuckold providing for them in the mix. If he is OK with sloppy seconds, he WILL GET sloppy seconds.

This experiment have ruined many marriages as well. You will find numerous confessions on the web.

A man with a strong sense of *Self-Worth* will never find this acceptable. He will want to procreate and pass his genes instead. The safest way to do this is in a marriage. Further consideration is how to protect and raise children. This can be done best by biological parents in a loving relationship (a couple).

Women are naturally wired to RESPECT strong men. Men with a strong sense of Self-Worth are a catch. These men are generally perceived to be well-equipped to provide "security." It shows in their character and behavior.

Security is one of the biggest concerns of women. Why do you think women tend to push for implementation of laws aimed to protect them?

Women are much more likely to cuckold a weak man than a strong man. Why do you think Doormats get walked over in relationships on average?


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

And the emasculation and destruction of the Western man continues.


----------



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

It's a coping mechanism. You don't want to leave your wife and the only way to deal with the knowledge of her cheating is to fetishize it. I know this from experience. Get some counseling, this isn't healthy for you in the long run.


----------



## masterofmasters (Apr 2, 2021)

another cuckold...🤦‍♂️

why did your wife go through with it after 7 years of not giving in?! did she tell you that he was hitting on her this whole time before she had this ONS?


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

The problem is not that you have a cuckold or hotwife kink, the problem is your wife is a duplicitous cheater who goes behind your back. Dump her and find a woman willing to satisfy your kinks in an open, honest and transparent fashion and who doesn’t sneak around like a rat.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

I don't know what nature/pickup artist/evolutionary psych stuff you two, @Rob_1 and @LeGenDary_Man have been reading, but generally the goal in life should be to figure out what makes you happy and go for it. The idea of changing diapers and shelling out money for 18+ years disgusts me, for both my own kid and someone else's. So I protect my sperm like it's the Bush's Baked bean secret recipe. And it makes me happy to come home and have the world generally revolve around myself and my wife.

Reproducing like I'm Genghis Khan because I'm supposed to, forget that. And I'm grateful to all the guys out there who put up with it so I don't have to! Hopefully the OP figures out his path and follows it.


----------



## My Monsters (Mar 13, 2021)

Be careful with fantasizing on their sex acts, it can take you down a path you don’t want to go. Mentally it can do a number on you and set you up, so that fantasy is the only thing you can get off on. If you can’t get past it, I would seek council to understand it and why it attracts you.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

gaius said:


> I don't know what nature/pickup artist/evolutionary psych stuff you two, @Rob_1 and @LeGenDary_Man have been reading, but generally the goal in life should be to figure out what makes you happy and go for it. The idea of changing diapers and shelling out money for 18+ years disgusts me, for both my own kid and someone else's. So I protect my sperm like it's the Bush's Baked bean secret recipe. And it makes me happy to come home and have the world generally revolve around myself and my wife.
> 
> Reproducing like I'm Genghis Khan because I'm supposed to, forget that. And I'm grateful to all the guys out there who put up with it so I don't have to! Hopefully the OP figures out his path and follows it.



I guess you lack in reading comprehension also.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

gaius said:


> I don't know what nature/pickup artist/evolutionary psych stuff you two, @Rob_1 and @LeGenDary_Man have been reading, but generally the goal in life should be to figure out what makes you happy and go for it. The idea of changing diapers and shelling out money for 18+ years disgusts me, for both my own kid and someone else's. So I protect my sperm like it's the Bush's Baked bean secret recipe. And it makes me happy to come home and have the world generally revolve around myself and my wife.
> 
> Reproducing like I'm Genghis Khan because I'm supposed to, forget that. And I'm grateful to all the guys out there who put up with it so I don't have to! Hopefully the OP figures out his path and follows it.


Right, if it feels good, do it. Life should be about the pursuit of hedonistic pleasure and the obsession with being “happy.” Heard that before, and seen the results.

I would suggest that happiness is about moving forward in the pursuit of things that are meaningful and fulfilling (which can vary from person to person, but generally has little to do with self-centered pleasure/comfort seeking). And it’s grounded in one’s core values and principles and integrity. It’s about continually getting better and doing better for yourself and others. The pursuit of some valued goals.
That’s the most viable path I know to achieve meaning and fulfillment, and as a result, happiness.

And cuckoldry doesn’t fit well into that world. But by all means, folks are free to do it if they want, but 99% of the population (men and women) are disgusted by such men at a visceral level.
Just like if a man chooses to be a fat loser who eats Cheetos and plays video games all day while living in his moms basement at 35 with no real job or goals. You’re free to choose that path if it makes you “happy” but don’t expect anyone to respect you for it.
And I don’t really care if you choose that path or not, it’s your life. But if you ask me for advice about it, (as OP did about being a cuckold), I’ll strongly advise against it.


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

gaius said:


> I don't know what nature/pickup artist/evolutionary psych stuff you two, @Rob_1 and @LeGenDary_Man have been reading, but generally the goal in life should be to figure out what makes you happy and go for it. The idea of changing diapers and shelling out money for 18+ years disgusts me, for both my own kid and someone else's. So I protect my sperm like it's the Bush's Baked bean secret recipe. And it makes me happy to come home and have the world generally revolve around myself and my wife.
> 
> Reproducing like I'm Genghis Khan because I'm supposed to, forget that. And I'm grateful to all the guys out there who put up with it so I don't have to! Hopefully the OP figures out his path and follows it.


So basically you are against your biological imperative, correct?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Kaliber said:


> So basically you are against your biological imperative, correct?


If he could only understand what that is.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Kaliber said:


> So basically you are against your biological imperative, correct?


If you assume that's a consistent thing and there isn't some greater mechanism at play that helps our species adapt to current conditions. Right now we're slowly killing our host (this planet) because there are too many of us. It would make fairly good sense given those conditions that we would be biologically motivated to breed less. After all, a species that does nothing but endlessly breed will always eventually destroy it's habitat. Doesn't make for good long term survival.

I mean, if you guys are so obsessed with biology, cuckoldry has probably been around since the age of the dinosaurs if not earlier. We see it in nature with animals. Seems like a pretty natural thing. You're probably going to be as successful fighting it as you would be homosexuality. Which doesn't seem to have an obvious biological benefit but is clearly here to stay for whatever reason. Just relax and trust in the programming.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> Right, if it feels good, do it. Life should be about the pursuit of hedonistic pleasure and the obsession with being “happy.” Heard that before, and seen the results.
> 
> I would suggest that happiness is about moving forward in the pursuit of things that are meaningful and fulfilling (which can vary from person to person, but generally has little to do with self-centered pleasure/comfort seeking). And it’s grounded in one’s core values and principles and integrity. It’s about continually getting better and doing better for yourself and others. The pursuit of some valued goals.
> That’s the most viable path I know to achieve meaning and fulfillment, and as a result, happiness.
> ...


I didn't see one question mark in his entire first post. So he didn't really ask you anything DudeinProgress. He just made a thread about getting off on the idea of roleplaying cuckoldry.

And there you go again about people respecting him, who cares. The only person he has to really worry about is his wife's reaction if he tells her. Most women probably wouldn't be into it. A small minority might put up with or even enjoy it. Up to him to decide if it's something important enough to him to take that risk.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

gaius said:


> If you assume that's a consistent thing and there isn't some greater mechanism at play that helps our species adapt to current conditions. Right now we're slowly killing our host (this planet) because there are too many of us. It would make fairly good sense given those conditions that we would be biologically motivated to breed less. After all, a species that does nothing but endlessly breed will always eventually destroy it's habitat. Doesn't make for good long term survival.
> 
> I mean, if you guys are so obsessed with biology, cuckoldry has probably been around since the age of the dinosaurs if not earlier. We see it in nature with animals. Seems like a pretty natural thing. You're probably going to be as successful fighting it as you would be homosexuality. Which doesn't seem to have an obvious biological benefit but is clearly here to stay for whatever reason. Just relax and trust in the programming.


Dude, either you're being obtuse or you just weren't able to comprehend that the point was not about procreation or being able to procreate more, but that to a man just the thought of letting his woman **** other dudes goes against a man's nature. That's the ****ing point. 

Not that it is their business and nobody else's. Of course dude, it's their business and nobody else's. But we were not discussing that. We were point out the obvious, that for a man to want that, there's sonething inherently wrong within him; Whether that's an emotional/psychological stress due to the shock of being betrayed by his woman or is just his inherent nature ( a biological trow away in nature).

That's all. Do you get it now. Can you understand it know, or are you another one of those?


----------



## loblawbobblog (9 mo ago)

ArthurGPym said:


> The problem is not that you have a cuckold or hotwife kink, the problem is your wife is a duplicitous cheater who goes behind your back. Dump her and find a woman willing to satisfy your kinks in an open, honest and transparent fashion and who doesn’t sneak around like a rat.


More than likely he did not have this kink before and has developed it as a coping mechanism because he doesn't want to leave his wife and the only way he can stay knowing she's cheated is to sexualize it.


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> Dude, either you're being obtuse or you just weren't able to comprehend that the point was not about procreation or being able to procreate more, but that to a man just the thought of letting his woman **** other dudes goes against a man's nature. That's the ****ing point.
> 
> Not that it is their business and nobody else's. Of course dude, it's their business and nobody else's. But we were not discussing that. We were point out the obvious, that for a man to want that, there's sonething inherently wrong within him; Whether that's an emotional/psychological stress due to the shock of being betrayed by his woman or is just his inherent nature ( a biological trow away in nature).
> 
> That's all. Do you get it now. Can you understand it know, or are you another one of those?


I guess I've just read more than you because the point you seem to try to be making is so lacking in understanding of human sexuality that it's not even really worth responding to. 

Seriously, stop being so threatened and take some time to read about cuckoldry. It's been around for a long time and it's probably not going anywhere. No matter how many men try to shame anyone who brings it up.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

gaius said:


> I guess I've just read more than you because the point you seem to try to be making is so lacking in understanding of human sexuality that it's not even really worth responding to.
> 
> Seriously, stop being so threatened and take some time to read about cuckoldry. It's been around for a long time and it's probably not going anywhere. No matter how many men try to shame anyone who brings it up.


Are you a cuckold?


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

gaius said:


> I didn't see one question mark in his entire first post. So he didn't really ask you anything DudeinProgress. He just made a thread about getting off on the idea of roleplaying cuckoldry.


So he posted just to tell us about it? If so, he’s even sicker than we thought.

No, people post here for input, feedback, advice, opinions, other perspectives.
So yes, whether he used a question mark or not, he posted here to solicit feedback from others.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

gaius said:


> guess I've just read more than you


Read more than me? Don't make laugh. I'm a biologists and have studied for more than 50 years, physical anthropology, and the history of mankind and what moves species to be what they are in their social environment. So, please don't tell me about you read more than me.

Regardless of how much have you read it seems that you have assimilated hardly anything. Just the fact that you can't get what we we are saying, and you coming with idiotic replies is sufficient to me to stop paying any attention. 

You most be a cuckold.


----------



## Kaliber (Apr 10, 2020)

gaius said:


> cuckoldry has probably been around since the age of the dinosaurs if not earlier. We see it in nature with animals. Seems like a pretty natural thing. You're probably going to be as successful fighting it as you would be homosexuality. Which doesn't seem to have an obvious biological benefit but is clearly here to stay for whatever reason. Just relax and trust in the programming.


I don't know where you get your information from, but that's not correct!
Just because some broken men choose to be cuckolds doesn't mean that's the norm, and no, we don't see it in nature, animals don't do that!


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> Read more than me? Don't make laugh. I'm a biologists and have studied for more than 50 years, physical anthropology, and the history of mankind and what moves species to be what they are in their social environment. So, please don't tell me about you read more than me.
> 
> Regardless of how much have you read it seems that you have assimilated hardly anything. Just the fact that you can't get what we we are saying, and you coming with idiotic replies is sufficient to me to stop paying any attention.
> 
> You most be a cuckold.


Well in your 50 years of study you certainly haven't seemed to spend much time on the fringes of human sexuality. What are you so afraid of by reading about It? Cuckolding doesn't do anything for me but maybe you'll be surprised and it will rev up your sex life at 70 something years old. You could even put down the Viagra for awhile. There certainly seems to be a lot of closeted cuckolds out there from the latest research.

If any of you guys are brave enough to read about it and then have an intellectual conversation on an anonymous online internet forum, here's a good article.









The Men Who Like To Watch Their Partner Sleep With Someone Else


A guide to 'cuckolding', a taboo fetish very much on the rise




www.esquire.com


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

DudeInProgress said:


> Are you a cuckold?


Unfortunately I'm not that interesting to have such an out there fetish like that. Kind of a letdown for forum entertainment purposes.

The weirdest thing about me is my favorite feature on a woman isn't her butt or breasts but her hair. If that helps.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

This has become a thread jack, so my last post. You still don't get it. You still lack reading comprehension, or want to interpret what you want to interpret .

No one here is saying that the various sexual aberrations that exist in human populations and other species don't exist, or that they are real. Of course they exist, and have existed since the beginning of times. Genetic combination mechanisms are not perfect and as we have experienced in our species at birth we get to see all those errors. Not to mention cultural aberrations in the strangest manners, including sexual aberrations. 

Take for example homosexuality, here with us since humans are humans. How did your normal non aberrant human in ancient times would react to that anomaly? Mostly by assigning it to an act of the gods where the individual would be special (hence, separated mostly to the service of the gods). A "two spirits" as some North American tribes would refer them to, and relegate them as soothsayer.

Just because homosexuality, cuckoldry, etc , exist doesn't mean that those traits are desired as a traits we want to pass on to our progeny. The big percentage of the world population rejects those traits, hence the various social stigmas, and prohibitions about them, regardless of what society you are in this world, wherever you go, you will find these taboos/stigmas attached to these anomalous behaviors. That's a fact. Not some made crap to justify, rationalize or acceptance ad something we humans want.

Cuckoldry is and always have been almost universally rejected by humans as a non desirable trait. That's a fact for you sir. 
A lot of males in today's societies, specially in the western world have become due to relaxed mores, and policies of inclusion accept all king of individuals and their aberrations. 

I as a person of intelect, with the understanding of genetics and what it means to be a man within the concepts of human cultural acceptances woul never want to be a cuckold. As said before, we can let those individuals be what they are, and what they must, that doesn't mean I want to be as them, nor emulate a non desirable trait to pass on to my progeny.

There's a reason why since the beginnings of time humans have rejected to procreate with lunatics. No one wants to mate for procreation with them and risk their progeny having acquired those genes. It is recently in time that humans are forgotten what should be kosher when mating with someone at the largest scale, like never before. Stupidity, that's what we are experiencing these days. 

Just because there are social forces that push for certain agendas and write all kind of crap to justify their agenda doesn't mean that we are just going to say, hey, that's so cool let me take it in the ass or let me share and enjoy watching my woman being ****ed by others. 

No matter how we tosse the dice, it is still an aberration, a deviation from normal human behavior. A non desirable trait. And that's the bottom line my dear.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

Rob_1 said:


> This has become a thread jack, so my last post. You still don't get it. You still lack reading comprehension, or want to interpret what you want to interpret .
> 
> No one here is saying that the various sexual aberrations that exist in human populations and other species don't exist, or that they are real. Of course they exist, and have existed since the beginning of times. Genetic combination mechanisms are not perfect and as we have experienced in our species at birth we get to see all those errors. Not to mention cultural aberrations in the strangest manners, including sexual aberrations.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaius (Nov 5, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> I as a person of intelect, with the understanding of genetics and what it means to be a man within the concepts of human cultural acceptances woul never want to be a cuckold. As said before, we can let those individuals be what they are, and what they must, that doesn't mean I want to be as them, nor emulate a non desirable trait to pass on to my progeny.


A person of intellect probably would have realized that whether or not he acts on his desires his genes stay the same. If his genes have anything to do with his cuckoldry his kids are getting them. But your advice wasn't for him to not have kids. It was to suppress being a cuckold. So he ends up with a 100% chance of being the father instead of some other guy. Great thinking Rob.

And that's why I avoided replying to you because it's boring as hell to explain very basic things like that to people. But you just kept talking and talking and talking. So thank you for both boring me and giving him advice that will guarantee he passes his genes on, while being so worried he might pass his genes on.


----------

